# Hiện tượng chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh và cách chữa trị nhanh



## lehoai11061997 (22/7/20)

Hiện tượng chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh đang khiến nhiều bậc cha mẹ rất lo lắng và không biết cách chữa trị cho con như thế nào an toàn. Nhiều cha mẹ tự ý đi mua và sử dụng những loại thuốc chứa thành phần Corticoid cho con. Tuy giúp giảm nhanh triệu chứng trên da bé nhưng lại ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe bé. Vì vậy, cha mẹ cần có kiến thức và cẩn trọng khi áp dụng bất kì phương pháp nào điều trị cho con.
Mình đã tham khảo ý kiến Bác sĩ để tổng hợp thành bài viết này, các mẹ tham khảo nhé!
*1. Chàm sữa là gì?*
Chàm sữa là bệnh ngoài da rất thường gặp ở trẻ em và bé sơ sinh, dân gian thường gọi chàm sữa là lác sữa, viêm da cơ địa, lác đồng tiền, kê sữa... 
Bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ em và trẻ sơ sinh, đặc biệt là các bé từ 2 tháng tuổi đến dưới 1 tuổi. 
Hiện tượng chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh xảy ra do cơ địa của bé dễ bị dị ứng, do người trong gia đình bé có tiền sử mắc các bệnh về hen suyễn, mề đay…do bé bị dị ứng với nguồn thức ăn của mẹ, do môi trường ô nhiễm, do thời tiết,…và rất nhiều nguyên nhân khác.




Bệnh chàm sữa gặp ở trẻ sơ sinh​
Biểu hiện bé mắc chàm sữa:
- Bệnh thường xuất hiện ở 2 bên má bé. Sau đó có thể lan ra cả cánh tay, chân ngực và trên thân người bé. 
- Vùng da mắc chàm sữa của bé tấy đỏ, phồng rộp và ứa nước, gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu cho bé. 
- Giai đoạn tiếp theo, những nốt mụn nước trên da bé chảy dịch, bong tróc thành từng mảng và khô, bé thường đưa tay cào gãi làm da bị tổn thương, có thể gây ra tình trạng nhiễm trùng nếu cha mẹ không biết cách xử lý kịp thời.
*2. Hiện tượng chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh*
*2.1. Bé bị chàm sữa quanh miệng*
- Các vết mẩn đỏ xuất hiện chi chít hoặc tạo thành mảng ở xung quanh vùng miệng của bé, gây ngứa ngáy và bé liên tục đưa tay lên cào gãi, khiến vùng da đỏ lan rộng hơn. 
- Trên da còn có mụn nước và có thể lan vào trong khoang miệng nếu cha mẹ không biết hướng xử lý nhanh chóng cho con.
*2.2. Bé bị chàm sữa ở lông mày*
- Lông mày bé xuất hiện đám mẩn đỏ, trên vùng da này có xuất hiện nhiều mụn nước nhỏ li ti gây ngứa ngáy cho bé. 
- Bé thường đưa tay lên gãi vào vùng lông mày, nhất là ban đêm. 
- Sau đó những nốt mụn nước sẽ rị nước và đóng vảy bong tróc, phần xung quanh lông mày có thể sưng tấy nhẹ kèm ửng đỏ.
*2.3. Bé bị chàm sữa ở cổ*
- Vùng da cổ bé ban đầu sẽ chỉ nổi một vài mẩn đỏ thông thường
- Sau đó trên da bé hình thành mụn nước, mụn tự vỡ ra rồi đóng vảy khô và bong tróc. 
- Chàm sữa khiến vùng da cổ của bé khô hơn, bé cảm thấy khó chịu và quấy khóc nhiều, ngoài ra còn bỏ ăn, ngủ không ngon giấc.
*2.4. Bé bị chàm sữa trên tay*
- Chàm sữa lan xuống tay bé khá nguy hiểm và dễ tái phát, nhất là ở trẻ nhỏ. 
- Biểu hiện chàm sữa trên da tay bé: da bé sẽ xuất hiện những mảng đỏ gây ngứa ngáy, sau đó trên da sẽ nổi những mụn nước khiến bé ngứa và đưa tay gãi làm mụn nước vỡ ra và lan rộng hơn. Những nốt mụn nước chảy dịch, đóng vảy khô và bong tróc, gây đau rát dữ dội
- Mẹ chạm vào sẽ thấy da bé thô ráp, sần sùi và bé hay có biểu hiện gãi tay, quơ tay ra xung quanh do ngứa ngáy, bé quấy khóc và còn hay bỏ ăn, bỏ bú.
*2.5. Bé bị chàm sữa lan khắp thân người *




Bé bị chàm sữa khắp thân người​Những ảnh hưởng của bệnh chàm sữa:

Chàm sữa làm bé khó chịu, trẻ thường xuyên quấy khóc và biếng ăn, ngủ không ngon giấc, về lâu dài khiến bé chậm phát triển.
Bệnh gây ngứa ngáy khiến bé dùng tay gãi liên tục, tạo điều kiện để những vi khuẩn tụ cầu vàng, nấm da…phát triển và gây ra tình trạng bội nhiễm.
Chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh kéo dài và khó điều trị, quá trình chữa bệnh lâu hơn, nghiêm trọng hơn còn có thể dẫn đến nhiễm trùng da hoặc nhiễm trùng máu ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe bé.
Với những trường hợp bé bị chàm sữa có những biểu hiện cấp tính, các bác sĩ có thể kê thêm thuốc corticoid để giảm viêm da hoặc các thuốc histamin để giảm ngứa cho bé.
*3. Cách chữa trị nhanh và dứt điểm cho trẻ sơ sinh bị chàm sữa*
*3.1. Chữa trị chàm sữa ở giai đoạn nhẹ bằng các biện pháp dân gian*
Khi bé bị chàm sữa mức độ nhẹ, cha mẹ có thể áp dụng những biện pháp dân gian dưới đây để chữa cho bé:

*Dùng dầu dừa: *Dầu dừa có khả năng kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn và dưỡng ẩm cho da, giảm nhanh ngứa ngáy khó chịu cho bé.
Bước 1: mẹ vệ sinh vùng da bị chàm sữa của bé sạch sẽ với nước ấm
Bước 2: mẹ lấy lượng dầu dừa vừa đủ và thoa nhẹ nhàng lên da bé để yên khoảng 10-15 phút. 
Bước 3: mẹ dùng khăn mềm thấm khô da bé là được.

*Dùng lá trầu không: *Lá trầu không là dược liệu tự nhiên chứa chất chống oxy hóa cùng tanin, tinh dầu và nhiều vitamin…giúp kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn và hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa hiệu quả.
Bước 1: mẹ chuẩn bị 1 nắm lá trầu không đem rửa sạch và ngâm qua nước muối loãng
Bước 2: mẹ vò nát lá trầu, cho vào nồi và thêm nước, đun sôi trong khoảng 5-10 phút rồi tắt bếp. 
Bước 3: mẹ pha lượng nước trên cùng nước ấm vừa đủ để tắm cho bé.

*Dùng lá trà xanh: *Lá trà xanh giúp kháng khuẩn, loại bỏ hết vi khuẩn trên da và làm dịu vết ngứa ngáy trên da bé, làm săn se vết thương hiệu quả.




Lá trà xanh với các thành phần giúp kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm​Bước 1: mẹ chuẩn bị khoảng 100g lá chè tươi đem rửa thật sạch. 
Bước 2: mẹ vò nhẹ và cho vào nồi đun sôi khoảng 5-10 phút thì tắt bếp, để nước nguội đến khi còn ấm thì dùng tắm cho bé.
Lưu ý: Cha mẹ thực hiện các phương pháp dân gian này cần đảm bảo nguồn nguyên liệu sạch và không tồn dư tạp chất, thuốc bảo vệ thực vật…để tránh làm tình trạng bệnh của bé nặng hơn. Nên áp dụng phương pháp dân gian khi bệnh của con ở mức độ nhẹ. Tuyệt đối không sử dụng lá dân gian để tắm cho con trong trường hợp da bé có dấu hiệu bị trầy xước hoặc có vết thương hở, chàm sữa lan rộng và có dấu hiệu nhiễm trùng, mưng mủ. Khi này, cha mẹ cần đưa bé đến cơ sở y tế để chữa trị cho con kịp thời.
*3.2. Sử dụng kem bôi da cho bé*
Sản phẩm kem trị chàm sữa Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm là sản phẩm được các chuyên gia và bác sĩ da liễu đánh giá cao bởi hiệu quả hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa nhanh chóng, dứt điểm.
Điểm nổi bật của sản phẩm: kem tác động toàn diện lên làn da bé: giúp chống viêm, kháng khuẩn, tiêu diệt nấm, giảm ngứa, dưỡng ẩm và đồng thời tái tạo da hiệu quả, giúp giảm cơ bùng phát viêm da, tránh tình trạng da bị bội nhiễm. Ngoài ra còn giúp kích thích tái tạo da, thúc đẩy làm lành tổn thương trên da, ngăn ngừa chàm sữa tái phát.
Biohoney Baby với 100% thành phần từ những nguyên liệu tự nhiên an toàn và lành tính với làn da trẻ em, có thể sử dụng cho cả bé sơ sinh trên 10 ngày tuổi.
Bảng thành phần gồm: mật ong Manuka, chiết xuất Horopito, chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng, sáp ong, dầu bơ, nha đam, Zinc Oxide…
Sản phẩm đã được chứng nhận mang lại hiệu quả điều trị chàm sữa chỉ sau 48 giờ . Ngoài ra, kem còn có khả năng hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh liên quan đến da trẻ em như: rôm sảy, hăm tã, hăm da, viêm da cơ địa, côn trùng đốt...
*3.3. Chăm sóc da bé mắc chàm sữa*
Mẹ không sử dụng các sản phẩm sữa tắm hoặc xà phòng để tắm cho bé, chỉ nên dùng nước ấm sạch tắm cho con. Ngoài ra, mẹ có thể đeo bao tay cho bé, thường xuyên cắt móng tay cho con để tránh con dùng tay cào gãi lên da gây tổn thương da, có thể khiến da bé bị nhiễm trùng.
Mẹ nên giữ không gian sống của bé thoáng mát với nhiệt độ và độ ẩm thích hợp, giữ phòng bé sạch sẽ, tránh để bé tiếp xúc với những yếu tố có thể gây dị ứng như lông động vật, phấn hoa, nước hoa…
*3.4. Chú ý về chế độ dinh dưỡng của mẹ*
Mẹ cần tránh những thực phẩm có thể gây dị ứng như: hải sản, đồ lên men, trứng, sữa, đồ lên men… và nên bổ sung vào thực đơn thực phẩm chứa kẽm, vitamin C, canxi…giúp tăng sức đề kháng cho con
*3.5. Massage cơ thể cho bé*
Lời khuyên cho các mẹ là nên dành thời gian để massage cơ thể cho bé, vừa giúp tăng cường tuần hoàn máu cho cơ thể bé, vừa giúp vùng da bị chàm sữa được nuôi dưỡng khỏe mạnh, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho con.




Mẹ massage cơ thể bé giúp hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa​Ngoài ra, mẹ massage cũng giúp con thoải mái, thư giãn và dễ chịu hơn, giúp bé quên đi những cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu của chàm sữa và bớt quấy khóc hơn.
Trên đây là những thông tin, kiến thức về hiện tượng chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh để cha mẹ tham khảo. Hy vọng các mẹ đã có đủ kiến thức để chữa bệnh cho con nhanh chóng, dứt điểm.


----------

